# How deep?



## stoner (May 7, 2007)

How deep should you plant the seeds to get the best results?


----------



## gangotri (May 7, 2007)

stoner said:
			
		

> How deep should you plant the seeds to get the best results?


 
I usually plant the seed very close to the surface. The depth of the own seed if fine.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 7, 2007)

gangotri said:
			
		

> I usually plant the seed very close to the surface. The depth of the own seed if fine.


 
I agree.

Soil very moist, but not wet. Hand tamped with very little pressure. Just enough to keep the seed in the dark and moist. Should see a sprout in one day. Two at the most.


----------



## stoner (May 7, 2007)

is that with or without the germinating?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 7, 2007)

stoner said:
			
		

> is that with or without the germinating?


Either method. If already germinated, the seed head is placed just as it is otherwise.


----------



## stoner (May 7, 2007)

how long what it take a seedling to sprout and show signs of life?


----------



## gangotri (May 7, 2007)

stoner said:
			
		

> how long what it take a seedling to sprout and show signs of life?


 
Usually from 1 to 2 days, but has happened to me for the seed to crack with more than five days (she was a very sleepy one). Seeds starting to germinate is the most beautifull thing to see. It is like having a new child born.


----------



## longtimegrower (May 7, 2007)

I try to stay shallower than my finger nail. Slim


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 8, 2007)

wow, not what i would have thought. i put mine in about an inch.  no wonder it took a week and a half . mind you i didnt germ.


----------



## stoner (May 8, 2007)

Does any one haver any advice, like do you think i should germ?


----------



## lawnchairhigh420 (May 8, 2007)

i put my germinated seed with about quarter to half inch sprouts in the soil today about 1 1/2 or maybe 2 inches deep and covered the pot with a smal llayer of pines straw as well as giving them a nice drink of water....i hope all is well...definately germinate them...lets you know for sure the seed is good


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 8, 2007)

lawnchairhigh420 said:
			
		

> i put my germinated seed with about quarter to half inch sprouts in the soil today about 1 1/2 or maybe 2 inches deep...


That's too deep my friend. 1/8" to 1/4" is the max I would ever plant them. You may get some seedlings, but it will be delayed if at all.

I wish you luck.


----------



## 3patas (May 8, 2007)

toooooooo deep you shuold put a light so they can find there way out


----------



## gangotri (May 8, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> That's too deep my friend. 1/8" to 1/4" is the max I would ever plant them. You may get some seedlings, but it will be delayed if at all.
> 
> I wish you luck.


 
I agree, planting deep wont give you any gain, only delay, plus the plant will spend a lot of the energy it has stored to find and reach the surface.

Here is what I do: I germinate them in paper towel covering them with a humid cloth (they love to fell covered and germinate faster) then I plant on soil buring only the tip and leaving the seed practically out.

This way you'll get a baby in 3 days, it a great technic. And after that the baby still has energy stored on the cotiledons (those round initial false leaves) for its initial growth until the first real leaves get mature for fotosintesis.

As I live in Brazil it is very expensive for me to buy good seeds that germinate easily (currency difference), so I had to come out with a good way to germinate the weak seeds we find on bought pot around here, and I am getting great results. I have germinated 10 years old seeds this way.

(Edited by Stoney. No trading of seeds or anything else is allowed on this forum for the obvious reasons.)


----------



## Firepower (May 8, 2007)

I used the same process gangotri does and it works great for me, i usually wait till i see a 1/4 inch of root to come out before i plant it..


----------



## lawnchairhigh420 (May 11, 2007)

my seedling planted 1 1/2 to 2 inches sprouted up today...2/3 did anyway...the other should be up soon, its not to deep its just a little deeper than you prefer...if it was 2 deep they would not have come up....ok


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

i put my germinated seeds 1/8th of an inch to 1/4th of an inch max. they sprout within 2 days.


----------

